
Cisco Shipping Equipment to Fake Addresses to Foil NSA Interception - chopin
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/03/cisco_shipping_.html
======
mariuolo
But why are they telling at all? They should keep this a secret.

Unless it's just a PR trick to soothe concerned customers.

------
fit2rule
I don't understand how this will work - first of all, how do you just show up
at a random address to receive equipment, and second of all, how does this at
all stop the NSA from just putting its spy devices in _everything_ that Cisco
ships out? Seems to me that in the former case, you run the risk of getting
ripped off, and in the latter .. well, the NSA will just find other ways,
besides interfering with the UPS man, to get its tendrils in your soup, so to
speak ..

